

U.S. now bugging German ministers in place of Merkel: report - nabla9
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/23/us-germany-usa-spying-idUSBREA1M0IK20140223?r=t

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7287266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7287266)

